# What is your Sexual Orientation?



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

The other one has been around longer than usual, and a lot of people want to change their votes! Requesting this one replace the current sticky!


Definitions just for fun:

*Heterosexual* - Attracted to only members of the opposite sex

*Homosexual* - Attracted to only members of the same sex

*Bisexual* - Attracted to members of both sexes

*Pansexual* - Attracted to members of both sexes regardless of gender identification

*Asexual* - No attraction to either sex

*Unsure* - You might want to get that fixed before you vote


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

I can't believe you did this.



Your courage makes me _murr_!


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST





FUCK


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

AW FUCK I VOTED WRONG. AND ITS A PUBLIC POLL TOO!

New poll?



Haha, jk.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2010)

*DAMMIT FUZZY!!!*


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Christian isn't a sexual orientation.  Take your Jesus boner elsewhere.


I am still very gay. :T


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Oh sigh, here we go again

And as usual I'm voting because I hate myself


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

*shoots already bandaged right paw*

;^;
See what you made me do Fuzzy

*cries*


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

I thought we wanted a Kinsey Scale poll |:T


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

Takun said:


> Sorry Christian isn't a sexual orientation.  Take your Jesus boner elsewhere.
> 
> 
> I am still very gay. :T



That isn't what I meant. Great. Now the thread is ruined and we need a new one.


Add an "I'm indecisive/change my mind all the time/shenzi" option to the poll just so we have everything covered.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Or at least one that uses "Androphilic" and "Gynephilic"


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I thought we wanted a Kinsey Scale poll |:T



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69380

And everyone quit yer bitchin'! This one is replacing the old sticky.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 5, 2010)

Dunno why there's a new thread, but I'm still a flaming homosexual.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

OK, solike...  The point of stickies is so NEW THREADS DO NOT GET MADE ABOUT THE SAME SUBJECT YOU FUCKING FUZZY FAGGOT D:

Anyway...  My sexual orientation is: _*NOT YOU
*_


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh sigh, here we go again
> 
> And as usual I'm voting because I hate myself




ADEN LIKES MEN

ADEN LIKES MEN

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69380
> 
> And everyone quit yer bitchin'! This one is replacing the old sticky.



Replace the old sticky with something that isn't awful instead of the exact same shit, otherwise there's no point.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Takun said:


> ADEN LIKES MEN
> 
> ADEN LIKES MEN
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



One man in particular |3


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> One man in particular |3



He's like a man and a half from what I hear :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien is addicted to making topics about sexuality.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Replace the old sticky with something that isn't awful instead of the exact same shit, otherwise there's no point.



NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

Why do we need ANOTHER poll on sexual orientation?

Are you gay or straight?

Are you a bottom or top?

Are you dom or sub?

I WANNA KNOW GODDAMMIT MY ASS IS HUNGRY


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy Alien is addicted to making topics about sexuality.



I think he is just addicted to making shitty, redundant threads.



Ricky said:


> Why do we need ANOTHER poll on sexual orientation?



Because we keep letting idiots start them


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

This thread doesn't matter, Fuzzy Alien has a gaydar so good he could tell when a republican politician is in a public restroom :V


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

I put "asexual" just to fuck it all up.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

Like I said yesterday. I'm hetero.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST



That's masturbation.


Aslo, who the fuck wants to change their mind? Fucking furfags.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's masturbation.


Wow, I can't even make a better joke.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Also, this one is public, so it's more exciting!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Heterosexuals in the lead


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Also, this one is public, so it's more exciting!



oh gee, oh boy, oh wow


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Aslo, who the fuck wants to change their mind? Fucking furfags.



People need to let us know exactly how homosexual they feel at any given moment.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Aslo, who the fuck wants to change their mind? Fucking furfags.



Most people "join the fandom" straight.

The vast majority of people in the fandom are not straight.

Do the math.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Most people "join the fandom" straight.
> 
> The vast majority of people in the fandom are not straight.
> 
> Do the math.


Yeah... shit happens... >.>
I think it's the chemicals in the internet...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Being in the majority, I vote to remove Fuzzy Alien's topic making rights.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 5, 2010)

I'm not gay.

Im bi.

Get it straight!


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Most people "join the fandom" straight.
> 
> The vast majority of people in the fandom are not straight.
> 
> Do the math.



...this post scares me.


----------



## ProtoSF (May 5, 2010)

I'm straight.. Just don't have a GF now >_>


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 5, 2010)

"oh look, this thread again"


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

ProtoSF said:


> I'm straight.. Just don't have a GF now >_>


Better date outside the fandom then, not alot of women in here.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

This was completely unnecessary. All you needed to do was request a poll where people could change there votes if you really wanted to get a census.

Also my answer is your signature, I believe.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Most people "join the fandom" straight.
> 
> The vast majority of people in the fandom are not straight.
> 
> Do the math.



I meant literary who. I want to strangle them. :V


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

PANSEXUAL - WE'RE THE NEW BI

Aren't we all so ~*unique*~

but seriously, what's up with that


----------



## Seething (May 5, 2010)

Roughly as gay as a rainbow bumper sticker on the back of a magenta Mazda Miata being driven by Chris Crocker and Adam Lambert on their way to a Britney Spears concert. 

So, pretty fucking gay.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> PANSEXUAL - WE'RE THE NEW BI
> 
> Aren't we all so ~*unique*~
> 
> but seriously, what's up with that



I though we came to a consensus about that long ago. Bread.


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2010)

Bi and leaning on the gay side.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> This was completely unnecessary. All you needed to do was request a poll where people could change there votes if you really wanted to get a census.



I don't even know if those type of polls can be made on this forum.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't even know if those type of polls can be made on this forum.


No they can't, so every couple months they replace the old one with a new poll.


Also straight
VIVA LA RESISTY!


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't even know if those type of polls can be made on this forum.



They can't, at least not yet. My point was that it shouldn't be to hard to plead your case. Take it to Site Suggestion.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No they can't, so every couple months they replace the old one with a new poll.



Which is precisely what I just did.  

See, I'm right and the majority of the people in this thread are wrong, so nyah nyah.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I though we came to a consensus about that long ago. Bread.



Ahahahaha

It's funny because "pan" is Spanish for "bread"!

I hope they don't make a cooking wares joke next; I would die from TOO MUCH FUNNY


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I hope they don't make a cooking wares joke next; I would die from TOO MUCH FUNNY



They won't. It's a silly association. Be ashamed.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Which is precisely what I just did.
> 
> See, I'm right and the majority of the people in this thread are wrong, so nyah nyah.



poor deluded soul



Aden said:


> Ahahahaha
> 
> It's funny because "pan" is Spanish for "bread"!
> 
> I hope they don't make a cooking wares joke next; I would die from TOO MUCH FUNNY



Don't be dissing on my joke

furthermore, i demand that you make some sort of response to my earlier creeper commnet


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Also, this one is public, so it's more exciting!


Just saw this. No.  Sexual orientation is a touchy issue. Some may feel more comfortable voting anonymously.


Dyluck said:


> poor deluded soul


I would use the 'this' button, but it would 'this' his second conversation, which I don't care about.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> See, I'm right and the majority of the people in this thread are wrong, so nyah nyah.


I am mentally unable to comprehend you being right, so I am going to go into denial


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Just saw this. No.  Sexual orientation is a touchy issue. Some may feel more comfortable voting anonymously.
> 
> I would use the 'this' button, but it would 'this' his second conversation, which I don't care about.



The only issue I can see is if someone knows another person who visits this site and they perhaps don't want people IRL finding out.

And if you don't think this thread should exist, even though every few months it would be helpful to start a new poll, then fine, I'll just request that it be deleted. Would that make everyone happy?


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The only issue I can see is if someone knows another person who visits this site and they perhaps don't want people IRL finding out.
> 
> And if you don't think this thread should exist, even though every few months it would be helpful to start a new poll, then fine, I'll just request that it be deleted. Would that make everyone happy?



Yes.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Yes.



Well too fucking bad, they replaced the old sticky with this one. :3 

It's also an anonymous poll now, so there's no more reason to bitch anymore.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well too fucking bad, they replaced the old sticky with this one. :3
> 
> It's also an anonymous poll now, so there's no more reason to bitch anymore.



Except for the fact that this poll is just as bad as the previous one.  We can still bitch about that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Except for the fact that this poll is just as bad as the previous one.  We can still bitch about that.



What is so bad about it?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What is so bad about it?


We just like tearing people apart and mocking them.

...
...
You should have put zoophile on there so the mods could ban anyone stupid enough to click it.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What is so bad about it?



I'd like hetero and homosexual replaced with "Androphilic" and "Gynephilic" (with *gender* options (male, female, transgender/other) for each, if possible).

Bisexuality should be represented as a continuum with at least three choices a la the Kinsey Scale.

Pansexual should be replaced with "I'm a trendy douchebag."

Unsure shouldn't even be an option because if you're unsure you don't need to vote and then whine about wanting to change your choice later.



CannonFodder said:


> You should have put zoophile on there so the mods could ban anyone stupid enough to click it.



And "pedophile" as well.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> furthermore, i demand that you make some sort of response to my earlier creeper commnet



oh okay



Dyluck said:


> He's like a man and a half from what I hear :V



:3c


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'd like hetero and homosexual replaced with "Androphilic" and "Gynephilic" (with *gender* options (male, female, transgender/other) for each, if possible).
> 
> Bisexuality should be represented as a continuum with at least three choices a la the Kinsey Scale.
> 
> ...



Cool story, bro. You can make the topic next time then.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think he is just addicted to making shitty, redundant threads.


That or knowing what and how people get off.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Cool story, bro. You can make the topic next time then.



I would

if I didn't hate the existence of threads like these as a whole to begin with



Taren Fox said:


> That or knowing what and how people get off.



that is his fetish

don't judge


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> that is his fetish
> 
> don't judge


That's ONE of his fetishes. (;


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That's ONE of his fetishes. (;



I'm sad now.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm sad now.


::whisper:: Don't ask him about balloons.


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2010)

Does this get you hot, Fuzzy?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Does this get you hot, Fuzzy?



No, but the Nena version definitely does.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, but the Nena version definitely does.


I went to school with her niece for a year, believe it or not. She was an exchange student.


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2010)

Goldfinger's version is way better.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Goldfinger's version is way better.



If there was an opposite of the "This" button, I'd be clicking it.


Oh, I just realized I never divulged my sexuality. I voted pansexual. I went from straight to pan in a few months. This fandom does weird shit to you.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If there was an opposite of the "This" button, I'd be clicking it.
> 
> 
> Oh, I just realized I never divulged my sexuality. I voted pansexual. I went from straight to pan in a few months. This fandom does weird shit to you.


Too much Ratchet porn.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Not enough Ratchet porn.



Fix'd


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

I'll go with the Homo since, I am a guy.
I would rather not put a gender on me though, that way I can be whatever I want.


----------



## Vintage (May 6, 2010)

you seem to make a lot of polls, fuzzy Alien. may i direct you to a fetish site for you very needs????

oh and gay still. you know, probably.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 6, 2010)

Alright Fuzzy Alien. Got this redone. I wanted to change what i put in the last one.

So this time i pick Bisexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

I was the one who suggested a new thread, giving Fuzzy the idea.

Hurray.


----------



## FurryNate (May 6, 2010)

Butch Homo. do i get a cookie?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> Butch Homo. do i get a cookie?


Cookies are off limits to homosexuals. It's the law.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

I don't want you goddamn cookies anyways.

You can keep your lovehandles fatty :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I don't want you goddamn cookies anyways.
> 
> You can keep your lovehandles fatty :V


You can keep your moobs homo :V
I'll keep my cookies.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You can keep your moobs homo :V
> I'll keep my cookies.


I'll have you know I have hard earned pecs.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll have you know I have hard earned pecs.


Well done, you.


----------



## Darkwing (May 6, 2010)

Gay still.


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

Hey, wait you forgot Robosexual!


----------



## kashaki (May 6, 2010)

*sigh*
Ill post again. Bisexual.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Bi leaning twares Lesbian.


----------



## Icarus (May 6, 2010)

Bi-Female preference, so I put Heterosexual.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

The sexual orientation of this poll = Gay.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys I'm straight.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Hey guys I'm straight.


Suuuuuuuuure...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Hey guys I'm straight.


I like your pink signature. :3 It's cute.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like your pink signature. :3 It's cute.


IT'S SUPPOSED TO ME MANLY, DOD GAMMIT!
>:V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Hey guys I'm straight.


 


Ahkmill said:


> IT'S SUPPOSED TO ME MANLY, DOD GAMMIT!
> >:V


 
I like the pink signature too. 
also the femboy feline species


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

Straight as always.

/thisthreadagain


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2010)

darkwing isn't a mod is he?.... how long have I been gone? :|


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> darkwing isn't a mod is he?.... how long have I been gone? :|


 
Are you talking about him doing the agree thing? It's a new feature, the "this" button. It's down by the quote button.


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Are you talking about him doing the agree thing? It's a new feature, the "this" button. It's down by the quote button.



good... I thought it was the end of the world for a second there


----------



## Gavrill (May 7, 2010)

Anything that moves


----------



## Darkwing (May 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> darkwing isn't a mod is he?....



Yes I am. 

Say anything else and you'll be banned :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> Say anything else and you'll be banned :V


_*anything else*_


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

the poll is a lie xP


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

lol pending approval.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

I can't even tell what caused this debate. I am utterly lost and confused.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I can't even tell what caused this debate. I am utterly lost and confused.


I suggest reading from the top of the page. Good place to start, and if you can't find you're way from there, then you probably wont ever.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 7, 2010)

One of them 'thar queer-o-sexuals.


----------



## FoxyM (May 7, 2010)

~Gay~ it's tho fabulath~


----------



## Takun (May 8, 2010)

Haha this thread is fantastic.


----------



## Xaerun (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys uh
What Ibyuuk is doing isn't against the rules, what you're doing is.

Shut the hell up.


----------



## Viva (May 8, 2010)

oh the deletion

ghey


----------



## Xaerun (May 8, 2010)

Dude at least you didn't have to do it
It took FOREVER

...I could have just said "Screw it, deletin' the thread" but I don't really have much else to do at 1 AM.


----------



## Viva (May 8, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Dude at least you didn't have to do it
> It took FOREVER
> 
> ...I could have just said "Screw it, deletin' the thread" but I don't really have much else to do at 1 AM.



The ghey was in response to my sexual orientation.  Not your deleting of all the posts.

Oh the deletion

*change of subject*

ghey


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

I am sorry for causing you trouble Xaerun :c


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2010)

Straights still out-number.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Hey guys uh
> What Ibyuuk is doing isn't against the rules, what you're doing is.
> 
> Shut the hell up.



who cares about the rules lol

Also, thanks for breaking my dry streak Xaerun, I hadn't gotten a real infraction since last February. <3

Was it good for you, too? 8)


----------



## Xaerun (May 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Was it good for you, too? 8)


Bby you'd better believe it.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> who cares about the rules lol
> 
> Also, thanks for breaking my dry streak Xaerun, I hadn't gotten a real infraction since last February. <3
> 
> Was it good for you, too? 8)


Holy shit, it was my first since January.

I didn't realize that.

Mods must be goin soft up in this bitch or something.


----------



## Ratte (May 8, 2010)

I'm a five on the Kinsey Scale.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a five on the Kinsey Scale.



You're a ten on my Kinsey Scale if you get my meaning


----------



## Ratte (May 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You're a ten on my Kinsey Scale if you get my meaning



<3


----------



## Kanin (May 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a five on the Kinsey Scale.



But you're with Catte, and he's male.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> But you're with Catte, and he's male.


They're both like 50/50 man/woman, so it fits.


----------



## Kanin (May 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They're both like 50/50 man/woman, so it fits.



Oh yeah, I forgot. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 8, 2010)

I hate flamers. I really hope they all die of AIDS.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

Well they will, because they's getting more sex that you har har har


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well they will, because they's getting more sex that you har har har



hurr hurr Good thing I got self control and don't drown my sorrows in anonymous, unprotected sex.


----------



## Tally (May 9, 2010)

Hetero here


Nope, I havnt been here that long yet


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> hurr hurr Good thing I got self control and don't drown my sorrows in anonymous, unprotected sex.


Drinking is a more effective way to drown your sorrows.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Hetero here
> 
> 
> *Nope, I havnt been here that long yet*


Alright, I just wanted to make sure you had your bases covered.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Since my original post was deleted, I'm gay.


----------



## Cuddles (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> AW FUCK I VOTED WRONG. AND ITS A PUBLIC POLL TOO!
> 
> New poll?
> 
> ...


 SO THATS how Bush got into office! *waves at everyone* I'm Pan


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2010)

Cuddles said:


> *waves at everyone* I'm Pan



Hi Pan, I'm Aden.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Cuddles said:


> SO THATS how Bush got into office! *waves at everyone* I'm Pan


Oh god I remember you. o:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 9, 2010)

Cuddles said:


> SO THATS how Obama got into office! *waves at everyone* I'm Pan


 
Fix'd.
Our past 3 presidents were mistakes.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

i would want to say im gay, but i like to keep my options open *winks*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

The bis are totally winning if you merge pan and bi; they're nearly the same anyway. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Drinking is a more effective way to drown your sorrows.



When you limit yourself to two or three beers, yes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The bis are totally winning if you merge pan and bi; they're nearly the same anyway. :3



Nearly, pan's just more vague than bi in the way that bi's limited to male/female... pan isn't.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nearly, pan's just more vague than bi in the way that bi's limited to male/female... pan isn't.


You should know since you're pansexual.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You should know since you're pansexual.



I look at two posts and you're there stalking me, looks like we both have time to lose eh ^^?

Anyhoo, I'm not pansexual.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I look at two posts and you're there stalking me, looks like we both have time to lose eh ^^?
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm not pansexual.


You fit the definition perfectly.

Also, we're both just surfing the forums. I'm stalking nobody. You're not important enough for that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You fit the definition perfectly.
> 
> Also, we're both just surfing the forums. I'm stalking nobody. You're not important enough for that.


Burn.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You fit the definition perfectly.
> 
> Also, we're both just surfing the forums. I'm stalking nobody. You're not important enough for that.



I'd fit it if the convention was correct, true ='D.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Burn.



Burn, Mr. Burn 8)


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Shoulda known that you would do something like this fuzzy. Though it is a good thread, just shouldve expected somethin like this out of you, you weird little Lombax.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd fit it if the convention was correct, true ='D.


Err...what?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Err...what?



The general convention about sexual orientations, it's flawed due to not taking account of the exceptions like I and some other 5% of global population.

EDIT:  Wow, that's actually a really vague resume of my theory.


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The general convention about sexual orientations, it's flawed due to not taking account of the exceptions like I and some other 5% of global population.
> 
> EDIT:  Wow, that's actually a really vague resume of my theory.


Tell me how you're not pansexual.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Tell me how you're not pansexual.



Tell me how I am pansexual & I'll tell you how I'm not ^^


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tell me how I am pansexual & I'll tell you how I'm not ^^


You like anyone regardless of gender. That's about it.

Feel free to explain your "orientation", though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You like anyone regardless of gender. That's about it.
> 
> Feel free to explain your "orientation", though.



I like people when I want to, even though I can choose to be disgusted by humans whenever I want to, which means pretty often.

inb4zoophiliainnuendos


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

God, not this again. Shut the fuck up, people.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> God, not this again. Shut the fuck up, people.



I'd shut up if Dark'd let me, trust me ='/


----------



## Xaerun (May 9, 2010)

You guys just killed the thread.
Locked and unstickied, and if you continue with this crap you will be placed on moderation.

If anyone would like to restart the thread, by all means.


----------

